

Seene - capture 3D photos in iOS - robin_reala
http://seene.co

======
smoorman1024
Great App. Really fun to play with and viewing is as seamless as Vine or
Instagram.

In fact it looks so much like Vine, I am wondering if they are built off the
same base framework. Is that possible or did they just do a really good copy
of Vine's design?

------
bujatt
Really cool app. Especially like the instant feel of it.

I would recommend to zoom in to the photos a bit so that you don't see the
edges of the scene when rotating.

